#ubuntu-cym 2013-07-24
<aledpowell1> Helo pawb. Ydw i'n iawn i ddeall bod fersiwn diweddaraf system gweithredu Ubuntu ar gael yn Gymraeg?
<Guest4526> ydy, fel opsiwn yn ystod install
<Mr___T> bah
<aledpowell1> diolch.
<aledpowell1> Dw i'n gobeithio creu posteri yn hybu systemau/meddalwedd/aplenni yn Gymraeg ar gyfer yr Eisteddfod, ond dydw i ddim yn gyfarwydd a Linux/Ubuntu
<aledpowell1> Oes unrhyw beth arall hoffech ychwanegu i'r rhestr hon:
<aledpowell1> Ubuntu, Windows XP, Windows 7; Firefox, Internet Explorer; Microsoft Office, Libre Office; Windows Media Player, VLC Player, XBMC; Gmail, Hotmail; Google;
<aledpowell1> Skype; FileZilla; Audacity
<aledpowell1> uTorrent
<aledpowell1> (Nid yw cyfieithiad pob un ohonynt yn gyflawn eto, ond ar rhai ar y gweill)
<Mr___T> Mae facebook wedi cael ei gyfiethu i gymraeg eto
<Mr___T> rosetta stone wrth gwrs
<Mr___T> traveline cymru mobile app <--- handy iawn
<Mr___T> http://www.draig.co.uk/en-GB/user_guide-18.aspx
<aledpowell1> Ie, sori, Facebook wrth gwrs. Rhoddais i fyny ar geisio cael To Bach i weithio blynyddoedd yn ôl. Mae'n Cysgliad yn ei ychwanegu digon hawdd erbyn hyn. Cysgliad - dwy raglen arall i'w gynnwys.
<ianto> aledpowell1: Oni bai hi ddim yn amlwg, mae'r app "Tywydd" gan S4C ar gael yn Gymraeg ;)
<ianto> aledpowell1: Mae Windows 8 hefyd ar gael yn Gymraeg. Wi'n meddwl bod ffon Cymraeg hefyd. Dyw hi ddim mor neis ond mae'r Samsung S5600 mas yn Gymraeg http://cy.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_S5600
<ianto> Hefyd y pecyn Cysill
<ianto> Rhaid imi fynd a'm chwaer i'w gwaith nawr, nol mewn awr
<aledpowell1> Hen ffon yw'r Samsung; mae un neu ddau taflen yn ei hysbysebu yn dal gennyf. Dw i'n cymryd bod 'na dipyn o aplenni ar gael yn Gymraeg erbyn hyn, felly amhosib cynnwys rhai heb 'anghofio' eraill.
<aledpowell1> Windows 8 nawr wedi'i ychwanegu. Diolch.
<aledpowell1> Ydw i'n iawn i feddwl nad oes unrhyw system gweithredu ffon ar gael yn Gymraeg eto?
<ianto> aledpowell1: Sa i'n credu bod un yn bodoli, wi di bod yn trio ffeindio mas sut i gyfieithu Android i'r Gymraeg ond mae'n anodd iawn ac dwi ddim wedi ffeindio unrhyw dogfennau/cymorth cyfieithu eto
<ianto> Dim ond un ffon gan Samsung
<ianto> ac wrth gwrs Oren
<ianto> *Orange
<aledpowell1> Dw i wedi llwyddo i osod fersiwn wahanol o Android ar fy ffon wythnos diwethaf ac, ar ol ychydig o drafferth, wedi gosod Android Kitchen ac felly yn barod i arbrofi wrth greu fersiwn unigryw fy hun o Android
<aledpowell1> Yn ol y son, mae 'na lawer iawn i'w gyfieithu ac angen gwneud fesul ap.
<aledpowell1> Mae'n bosib byddaf yn gweithio arno cyn a/neu yn ystod y 'Steddfod.
<aledpowell1> Dw i ar stondin o'r enw 'M@es' a buasai'n dda medru dangos yr unig ffon clyfar Gymraeg yn y byd, hyd yn oed os nad yw'r cyfieithiad yn gyflawn
<ianto> Ah cwl, wi ddim di clywed am Android Kitchen o'r blaen. Wyt ti'n gwybod os mae Google yn darparu system cyfieithu ar gyfer Android? System i gyfieithu'r system gweithredu neu rwbeth?
<ianto> s/os mae/a ydy/
<aledpowell1> Dydw i ddim yn gwybod.
<aledpowell1> Gofynais yn ddiweddar ar Haciaith.com, ond doedd dim newyddion na datblygiadau ers i'r syniad codi yno rhai misoedd yn ol
<aledpowell1> Os gaf hyd i'r ffeiliau, efallai gallaf eu rhoi ar rywbeth fel Transifex fel y gall eraill cyfrannu
<aledpowell1> Wel, mae'n rhaid i mi mynd i gael cwsg rwan. Dwi'n mynd draw i Ynys Mon bore 'fory.
<ianto> Ah cool, he was a Plaid Cymru volunteer if he's off to Ynys Mon tomorrow :P
<ianto> For the elections for the new politician of Ynys Mon I guess
